# Ridgeman's Big Wing



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Had this installed recently. See two photos attached:

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/13265698244_9123171aaf_c.jpg

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/13265499073_504368f598_c.jpg


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Dude! Sweet!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That is freaking cool!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Need to find out if I'm going to need a flying license !


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just an FYI, by putting a large wing like that on a fwd car all you're doing is creating more downforce on the rear which creates lift on the front wheels, therefore giving you less traction the faster you go. If you did it for looks simply then fine, just be careful at high speeds because you will have less traction.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

thats awesome!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Need to send out a 'mano to mano challenge to Jamie's Super Beetle. Hmm! On second thought I better
demand being given a 'mulligan'. I'd say that if he's willing to run in reverse, while I go in forward gears,
we should be able to set up 'The Race Of The Big Wing Beetles' !


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

what roof lip/spoiler is that you have there?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

​


VRACERW said:


> what roof lip/spoiler is that you have there?


 Ebay # 350777268942

Also, if you prefer to have it painted, go to Ebay # 200770115164. With shipping this one will cost you
$304.09 and you must supply them with your paint color code #.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

To each their own... Glad you like it and have something unique


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Just an FYI, by putting a large wing like that on a fwd car all you're doing is creating more downforce on the rear which creates lift on the front wheels, therefore giving you less traction the faster you go. If you did it for looks simply then fine, just be careful at high speeds because you will have less traction.


True that!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

no offense but I see mexicans put those on their civics, stock one is much cleaner


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Personally, I have to agree with my Lotus friends, who race up at Limerock, when they
say the stock spoiler has a 'fem' look to it. In fact the design of my big spoiler is much
like those on the Lotus Esprits which suits me just fine. You can also see a variation on
the much smaller Exige cars.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Personally, I have to agree with my Lotus friends, who race up at Limerock, when they
> say the stock spoiler has a 'fem' look to it. In fact the design of my big spoiler is much
> like those on the Lotus Esprits which suits me just fine. You can also see a variation on
> the much smaller Exige cars.


Not my thing at all, but hey, I want a whale tail LOL. 

As long as you are 100% content with it, by all means, screw everyone else's opinion! Also, There's a crapload of FWD cars out there with bigger spoilers out there that I know personally and don't have any issues!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

RE: downforce - the previous generation Beetles were known for having rather poor rear-end downforce, similar to the initial generation of Audi TT, which would get unstable at high speeds. It's not so much that the wing is making downforce, as it is making less lift. The bug's shape is pretty much like an airplane wing. So it could very well be _helpful_ rather than harmful.

Along those lines, I'm wondering if this will help with the Beetle's rather poor Cd. There's a guy over on ecomodder who had a previous gen TDI bug and built a huge wing - and gained a few mpg. Ron, I'd be curious to know if you notice any difference. I'm actually contemplating one of the roof spoiler things to see if that will help any, but your 997 wing is definitely more radical.

This is some interesting reading I found today after looking at Ron's new wing: Aero testing a Porsche 993 and VW New Beetle

GTarr


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GTarr said:


> RE: downforce - the previous generation Beetles were known for having rather poor rear-end downforce, similar to the initial generation of Audi TT, which would get unstable at high speeds. It's not so much that the wing is making downforce, as it is making less lift. The bug's shape is pretty much like an airplane wing. So it could very well be _helpful_ rather than harmful.
> 
> Along those lines, I'm wondering if this will help with the Beetle's rather poor Cd. There's a guy over on ecomodder who had a previous gen TDI bug and built a huge wing - and gained a few mpg. Ron, I'd be curious to know if you notice any difference. I'm actually contemplating one of the roof spoiler things to see if that will help any, but your 997 wing is definitely more radical.
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed any real difference and have had the car up to high 80's and low 90's on I-95 going up to
the Westchester - Connecticut area. Perhaps, if I encounter a real turbulent windy day, there will be something
different to report but as of now the car seems to perform as it had before the big wing was installed. Never took
it over the Limerock track prior to the new wing so even if I entertain doing it this summer, I wouldn't have 
anything to match the results against.
P.S. - At the NRAuto site you can see a full listing of spoiler wings for Porsche. The one they list as being the
NR Cayman GT3 Bolt On Wing is probably the closest in size to the one I have. The pedestal bases would have
to be shaved/angled to fit the slope of the Beetle's severe rear hatch slope so the wing would sit level.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I noticed you also have a little spoiler at the top of the rear windshield. Wouldn't that defect the air from flowing down to the big wing that sits much lower? 










Here's a pic of the NB RSI and what VW did to get airflow onto the picnic table. The air deflector on top of the rear windshield redirects airflow downward to the rear wing because there's little to no airflow down there.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you ran air streams rearward over the roof on both cars you'd be able to note how air affect
compares with regard to each wing. The downward angle on the rear hatch is not as severe on
the TB as it was on the previous model, and the placement of the flat section of its wing appears
further back than the older car. How all this translates to air affecting actual driving of the TB is
something I can only comment on with regard to personal experiences on highway driving, while
attaining speeds of high 80's to low 90's, and I see no appreciable difference in stability with the
new set-up. How the air coming off the roof differently affects the car with and without the lip
extension on the top of the rear hatch glass, goes back to my comment that I see no difference
in actual highway driving conditions I've encountered so far. I can state that responses from other
drivers has been 'constantly' a thumb's-up, even from 'cousin' Porsches, and my Lotus friends
tell me I don't have to park far down the block from my friend's Lotus 'speed shop' anymore LOL.

P.S. - Was curious with regard to air flow on the Mini GP and the coupe (with the reversed baseball
cap) concerning stability at high speeds? I remember seeing a video of the GP on a race track that
looked impressive with regard to speed attainment while not having any downward air flow affecting
it. The coupe looked to direct air straight across the roof with nothing going downward.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I am totally old school, which means Politically Incorrect.

But I don't agree/think that the stock spoiler looks feminine, I think it looks in balance with the overall design and capabilty of the car.

VW engineers were going for some styling and there may be some benefit to it as well.

So changing it up is not masculine or feminine thing it is really just a matter of taste.

Hmm maybe i am a little politically correct, while it isn't my taste it looks pretty good.

But some would say: (Urban Dictionary)

Rice:

A person who makes unecessary modifications to their most often import car (hence the term "rice") to make it (mostly make it look) faster. The most common modifications are (but not limited to):

- Huge exhaust that serves no purpose but to make the car louder
- Large spoiler on the back that looks like something Boeing made for the 747 











Shiny and the paint matches nice.

And if you like it that is all that really matters, but i would leave race, sex ethnicity etc. out of posts/comments.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. Took the car up tothe Westchester - Connecticut border again
today and was able to open it up, past 100 mph for a bit, and still see no difference from what I used
to experience previously. Also took it through some winding roads, reaching 60 - 70 mph, and again,
no difference that I can distinguish. Saw two Cayman enthusiasts, one 911 guy, and a bunch of Lotus
Elise/Exige guys. A 'Big Wing', very similar in size and design, was on the two Caymans and I was
immediately told by them......and others, that the car look's more Porsche like now, whereas before
the best they could say about the OEM spoiler was 'ho hum'. The worst, I wouldn't dare to repeat on
this thread since women are a part of our enthusiast base. LOL.

P.S. - Also saw two cars that are no more. One was a Maybach which makes all other MB's look like
adopted members of their sedan family. However, there was a Fisker there and that car is one of the
best looking designs for a 4 door car that I have ever seen in person.


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Not accurate...*



drtechy said:


> Just an FYI, by putting a large wing like that on a fwd car all you're doing is creating more downforce on the rear which creates lift on the front wheels, therefore giving you less traction the faster you go. If you did it for looks simply then fine, just be careful at high speeds because you will have less traction.


That's not how it works. If you had a fulcrum midpoint between the front and rear wheels that may happen but as we all know there is no fulcrum there. As a matter of fact VW put the wing on the R-Line because they detected a light rear end situation at higher speeds.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

as much as you say your friends with Lotus' or Porsche guys tell you how it looks like a Porsche now. It just doesn't look right on the Beetle and the guys that know anything about looks of a Vw will tell you it looks like ****. I tell it how I see it. The car wasn't designed with that wing so I doubt it will serve any real purpose. If it was a track car only than go with it if you think its gonna help. Like guys who tub their rears on a muscle car to throw wider rims/tires on it to get better traction, those aren't everyday drivers. So should I go tub my wifes minivan? I think if maybe you went with a smaller wing like the one thats on the Audi TTRS it may have looked better, but that thing :thumbdown:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

fatbuckel said:


> That's not how it works. If you had a fulcrum midpoint between the front and rear wheels that may happen but as we all know there is no fulcrum there. As a matter of fact VW put the wing on the R-Line because they detected a light rear end situation at higher speeds.


Your fulcrum is the suspension travel if you have any. If you don't have any suspension travel great, your braking force will put enough downforce on the front end. But if you're on stock suspension with that massive wing going let's say 140mph, I can guarantee you'll have less traction turning that wheel, especially without braking. And the r-line spoiler is only slightly larger than stock, it's not a full blown F1 wing on the back of the car like this.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Yeah,no.*

That's not how physics works. But thanx anyhow.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

fatbuckel said:


> That's not how physics works. But thanx anyhow.


LMAO yea ok, I'll just forget my college physics classes. Ridge likes the wing so that's all that matters!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Not exactly for me but I does look pretty cool on yours. 

Nice package, wheels & all.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Your fulcrum is the suspension travel if you have any. If you don't have any suspension travel great, your braking force will put enough downforce on the front end. But if you're on stock suspension with that massive wing going let's say 140mph, I can guarantee you'll have less traction turning that wheel, especially without braking. And the r-line spoiler is only slightly larger than stock, it's not a full blown F1 wing on the back of the car like this.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


And now I've got to take the car up to 140 mph in order to pass the 'Big Wing Safety Test'? I hate it
when people keep moving the bar but alright, the next time I have to drive down to the neighborhood
supermarket I'll get it up to '140' on the straight-away but I'm not going over 120 into the turns...I
just won't do it!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bobdhd said:


> Not exactly for me but I does look pretty cool on yours.
> 
> Nice package, wheels & all.


I'll take that to be a luke-warm yes........with a smidge of 'maybe' sprinkled in.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

So much hate. In other news, ridgeman, My friend saw your car today at a meet. OH MY GOD I WANT THAT IN MY CAR!!! How'd you do that????


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Seriously bro...I'm in love with that 6 speed design. I hate to say I'd be ripping on you, but GOD DAMN man that is beautiful.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> So much hate. In other news, ridgeman, My friend saw your car today at a meet. OH MY GOD I WANT THAT IN MY CAR!!! How'd you do that????


Found an old retired machinist who said he's do a 'one off' for me. Keep in mind that I attempted to get
many machinist companies to do it but was always told they'd require a minimum of hundreds of pieces,
and even then, there would be many adjustments along the way that would also affect cost.

This old guy told me to get a piece of billet aluminum and give him a template with everything laid out in
specific measurements, top to bottom, and side to side. 

First, I removed the leather shift cover and the plastic inner ring it was attached to. Next, I realized the
need to have a round base that would sit in the opening. Wound up using a 6" plastic, round microwave
dish with cut outs made in the center area for each shift 'throw'. Had a friend encase the 6" bowl with
black vinyl but only after I had shaved the outer edge of the bowl to approximately 5-3/4 inches. Now
with the bowl serving as a custom base, I made sure the 'cut out' shifter plate had proper centering 
position, as well as having the openings accept the shift rod with a few mm's clearance on each side and
a bit more in the 'standing up' neutral position to accomodate unencumbered side to side movement.

Had to have the old man file down the width and depth of some of the openings, and after a few of these
adjustments, had a correctly designed plate. Attached the plate permanently to the vinyl covered 'bowl
base with silicone and sink-screws that the old man had made holes for where I designated them

Used an extremely strong silicone in a thick bead along the sunken outer edge of the opening where the
edge of the bowl would rest, and after making sure that positioning was correct, masking taped it down
and allowed it to cure for 24 hours.

Others have asked me if the old man would do another but he said 'no'. Luckily for me, he only charged
me $200 for the 'start to finish' job that required countless visits by me to his shop. I have my first proto-
type bowl, which is also covered in vinyl, but one section wasn't sewn perfectly, and me being the fanatic I
am, decided to have my interior fabric friend do it over. He only charged me $40 for his work. The micro
wave bowl was another matter. I found it in a ninety-nine cents store......for, you guessed it, 99 cents! 

If you ever find an old machinist with plenty of spare time on his hands, and works really cheap, let me know
and I'll send you the prototype vinyl base. For the aluminum plate you will need to start with a 6" X 6" square
piece that has to be shaved down to 6mm in thickness. This, along with the base below it, will allow clearance
for the shifter rod. You will want to have the plate polished in order to have a nice mirror-like finish. Then find 
a nice shift knob and you will be 'good to go'. P.S. - I broke the clip that held my OEM knob while removing it
from the shift rod but knew I wanted to replace it with a weighted 'stainless steel' one. Make sure the new knob
has your shift pattern etched in it. In this way, whenever a stranger needs to drive it, he will know what your
gear selection set-up is.

P.S. - All was coordinated with the VWRacing short shifter from APR and it worked out well. However, 
I have been told, numerous times, that the Dieselgeek short shifter is even better, producing unmatched
stability and precision in movement. Will be switching over to it in the next week or so.


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Just an FYI, by putting a large wing like that on a fwd car all you're doing is creating more downforce on the rear which creates lift on the front wheels, therefore giving you less traction the faster you go. If you did it for looks simply then fine, just be careful at high speeds because you will have less traction.


Not true, the weight of the engine gives the car traction on the front wheels. Even with a full tank of gas the it has nowhere near as much weight as the front. No wing will create enough down force to offset the weight of the engine. It would just get things more even with regards to traction.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Saw where Vauxhall is coming out with a VXR Extreme, producing 297bhp in
this (FWD) 2.0 Turbo car with a six-speed trany. Car is fited with a large rear 
wing.

With regard to the 'big wing', it was stated that rear wings work on FWD cars, just
not for the same reason as other set-ups, contrary to what was called 'typical pub
knowledge' saying differently. Further it was stated that, 'regardless of the car's 
requirements for downforce on the drive wheels for grip, the aero properties of the 
car are very much the same. The post wetted surface (air on body skin) interaction 
is just as much a requirement on a FWD Astra as it would be on the same car with 
RWD'.

I repeat that I don't see any difference with regard to handling, going from the OEM
spoiler to the Big Wing, and this is during spirited driving on winding roads as well as
on extended highway straight-aways. 

Placing all that aside, I like the look I've achieved and that's what really matters.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just moving this thread up to the current day so new member can get access to the photo
of my car from a side view, showing it with H&R Sport Springs having been installed for some
time and allowing him to see how low they finally settled.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

There are two things that I never have thought looked right on the current VW Beetles...one is a spoiler and the other is steering wheel controls...there's something about the heritage of the Beetle that doesn't allow these two options to "fit" in...just my thoughts...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Westhigh76 said:


> There are two things that I never have thought looked right on the current VW Beetles...one is a spoiler and the other is steering wheel controls...there's something about the heritage of the Beetle that doesn't allow these two options to "fit" in...just my thoughts...


I'm sure that's why the 2.5 Beetle was offered without a spoiler for the purists like yourself. And that includes the
color Black, for it was the only color originally offered in 1938 when the car was first released to the German public.
P.S. - Love that YouTube video with Jay Leno being allowed to drive the '38' VW has in their collection in Germany.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*FYI: I cleaned up this thread as best I could to remove negative comments.* I really wish someone would have reported this thread back in March. We try very hard to foster a community of inclusion and respect, so please keep this thread ON TOPIC. 

Carbon Steel said it best:



Carbon Steel said:


> And if you like it that is all that really matters, *but i would leave race, sex ethnicity etc. out of posts/comments.*


----------



## gregbyler (Jul 9, 2014)

*rear wing*

where did you get your rear spoiler.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

gregbyler said:


> where did you get your rear spoiler.


The actual spoiler can be seen at Ebay Item # 400703837108. Keep in mind that it arrives in rough 
condition that will need a body shop pro to fill the cracks, sand, and paint it. In addition, since the
two connecting pods (on the hatch) were angled for the '05' type Beetle, they will have to be modified
so as to sit flush on the TB's hatch. Will also need a 1/4" rubber cushion under the pods to prevent
vibrations from affecting the fiberglass.


----------



## mmmoose (Jan 8, 2014)

Turbo Beetle has a weight distribution of *62% front and 38% rear*. I don't think he's in danger of popping any wheelies or losing steering responsiveness at higher speeds. Generally speaking most cars also come with a softer spring rate up front to maximize front wheel traction (to account for any weight shifting). And on a lighter note his car would probably be less prone to *nosediving* if he ever decides to take it off any sweet jumps.

:laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Had this installed recently. See two photos attached:
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/13265698244_9123171aaf_c.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/13265499073_504368f598_c.jpg


 In the first photo you have a side view of the Black (7/8") Trim-Gard - Drip Rail Molding
that runs above the side glass, on the side roof section, extending so as to cover both side
windows. Purchased at www.brandsport.com/drip-rail-molding.html


----------



## logmk6 (Feb 21, 2014)

ridgemanron said:


> Had this installed recently. See two photos attached:
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/13265698244_9123171aaf_c.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/13265499073_504368f598_c.jpg




That wing is sweet!!!! Nice ride!


----------



## Darksaintz (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey how did you install the wing ? I bought one and don't know how to drill the holes for it'. 





ridgemanron said:


> Had this installed recently. See two photos attached:
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/13265698244_9123171aaf_c.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/13265499073_504368f598_c.jpg


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

No need to drill/ bolt it on! Just grab yourself a pack of chewing gum and a few friends to help each chew a few pieces and 15 mins later you've got yourself prime spoiler glue! It even gives off a nice scent depending on what gum you bought :laugh:


----------



## BOYNAMEDDJ (Mar 28, 2021)

ridgemanron said:


> Had this installed recently. See two photos attached:
> 
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/13265698244_9123171aaf_c.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/13265499073_504368f598_c.jpg


Do you think you could leave a link to where I could look at and maybe purchase that rear wing?


----------

